# New from Tennessee



## Arrogant_Ink (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all, I just wanted to take a moment and introduce myself. I'm Josh, 23yrs old, from Tennessee. I'm joining this community to learn all I can and also share my experiences as I go along. I am not in terrible shape, but I could definitely use some work. I'm 5' 11", 180lbs, with most of my fat in my gut and thighs. I've done plenty of research and have a good knowledge of how to get where I want to be, but I can never learn enough. I look forward to meeting you all around the boards.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Arrogant_Ink* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Freeway (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  You came to the right place.  We have tons of info here


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!  I moved out of TN about a year ago.  Loved it there though.


----------



## southpaw (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Josh, good luck getting to where you want to be!


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 6, 2011)

*welcome*

Josh!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome....
just remember this and you'll do great!

nutrition first
training second
gear third


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome buddy


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy..


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome dude! You might wanna edit out your name to be on the safe side. What are your stats like (BF%, lifts, etc?)


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

